# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Biologische consument

## valerie437

Hallo!

Ik onderzoek voor mijn bachelorscriptie de karakters van mensen die biologische producten kopen. Graag zou ik aan u willen vragen om mijn enquête in te vullen, het duurt zon 3 minuten. Alvast bedankt!

http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=284204

----------

